# Alton Brown Good Eats...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Was anyone a fan of this show back when it was on? It seems like the kind of show that would appeal this crowd. Food, science, humor, and occasional alcohol. I used to record every episode until we had kids and their shows started taking all the room on the DVR. I still have my 3 favorites that I go back and watch every so often.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I thought I saw they were doing a reboot. I used to watch it.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Big fan of AB and would love for his show to return!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

The reboot is interesting. He revisits his past shows and cuts in with updates to recipes, techniques, etc. It's pretty good!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

It was a good show and the first cooking show that got my interest. His technique for cooking steaks was awesome...


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> The reboot is interesting. He revisits his past shows and cuts in with updates to recipes, techniques, etc. It's pretty good!


Is it still called Good Eats? What channel? Cooking or Food Network? I can't find it and haven't heard anything about it!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

chrismar said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > The reboot is interesting. He revisits his past shows and cuts in with updates to recipes, techniques, etc. It's pretty good!
> ...


I believe it's called Good Eats: Reloaded. It was on the Cooking Channel.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> It was a good show and the first cooking show that got my interest. His technique for cooking steaks was awesome...


The one where he cooked the porterhouse directly under the chimney starter is one of my favorites. That sear he got was mouth watering.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, used to watch it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Learned how to cook watching Alton Brown.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Learned how to cook watching Alton Brown.


This! That show got me interested in cooking for sure.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4aI_O8kcN8&feature=share
I gotta try this


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I gotta try this


Nice and easy...I like it!


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I loved that show.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

"Good Eats: Reloaded" was remakes and remixes of some original shows to fix or update.

The all new "Good Eats: The Return" premieres Sunday, August 25 at 10 p.m. EST. Can't wait.

Edit: typos


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

My son who was about 8 at the time would watch Good Eats, he wanted to be a chef at the time... I remember thinking what in the world is this Alton guy doing? Then I started watching and ended up being a Good Eats addict. Glad to hear it is coming back!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I just watch Alton Brown on Hot Ones a couple days ago. He can handle some heat.

https://youtu.be/T1-k7VYwsHg


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

J_nick said:


> I just watch Alton Brown on Hot Ones a couple days ago. He can handle some heat.


Saw that same one. I thought he came across as a little cocky I guess is the word. I'm sure it was all shtick but he didn't seem the same guy from good eats. I enjoyed the show but was a little disappointed in his side of it. Maybe I was just in a bad mood because I love me some Alton Brown.


----------

